# How to Identify CO at Home?



## westcanadian01 (Jul 16, 2011)

hi there,
Currently I made some research about the relationship between HVACS and Carbon Monoxide. It seems to be that, there are greater chances for CO Leakage and poisoning if we don't have proper cleaning and maintenance for our HVACS. You can learn from this http://www.goodhomepost.com/indoor-air/eliminate-carbon-monoxide-home

hope it can really really do a lot of help

www.westcan4U.com


----------



## haleymcadams1 (Sep 5, 2011)

westcanadian01 said:


> hi there,
> Currently I made some research about the relationship between HVACS and Carbon Monoxide. It seems to be that, there are greater chances for CO Leakage and poisoning if we don't have proper cleaning and maintenance for our HVACS. You can learn from this http://www.goodhomepost.com/indoor-air/eliminate-carbon-monoxide-home
> 
> hope it can really really do a lot of help


Thanks for sharing that information westcanadian01! I know that HVAC systems do have some flaws and one of this is CO Leakages and Poisoning. I heard a lot of news about this one but never really got my attention. But ever since I've been connected with HVAC, it then hits me.


----------



## westcanadian01 (Jul 16, 2011)

You are very much welcome, it is great feeling that I contributed resourceful information to the group. It seems to be that we neglect this part as CO is a colorless and odorless gas it is hard for us to identify if our home has it.That's why it is important to conduct a Carbon Monoxide test or you can use Carbon Monoxide Detectors to prevent future hazards. You can check this link for relevant information. http://www.westcan4u.com/products/cmmonitors.html


----------

